# Really uneven floors. How to level



## illectric (Jul 16, 2010)

The floors from front to back in every room are sloped and have bumps here and there. Right now there is old hard wood on top of diagonal 1x6 or 1x8 planks. They want to do hardwood throughout. What steps would i take to get the whole house level. I have done flooring but never on something this out of whack. There are currently no exterior wall frame. Looks like strapping so ripping out floors is ok. It is a bungalo and the basement is unfinished so i have access to all joists. 

From what ive read im thinking these thoughts

Concrete leveler and glue the wood down.

Rip out old hardwood lay down new t&g over the planks and level those with sleepers.

Rip out all old floors, level the joists by planing or sistering and put new 5/8 t &g on



Thank you for ur attention


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

illectric said:


> There are currently no exterior wall frame. :blink:
> 
> Looks like strapping so ripping out floors is ok. :001_huh:


Not clear. Please rethink your post question.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*that makes 2 of us..*

Not clear. Please rethink your post question.  



 

next......
__________________

B.


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

It sounds like you have main beam/structure issues that need to be addressed first.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Will this help clear it up....:whistling

http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/leveling-really-off-old-subfloor-88366/

Sorry, not sure if it means anything, but it seams all his post are duplicates from the DIY site....


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

SDC said:


> Will this help clear it up....:whistling
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/leveling-really-off-old-subfloor-88366/
> 
> Sorry, not sure if it means anything, but it seams all his post are duplicates from the DIY site....


 
*BUSTED :w00t::w00t:*


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

illectric said:


> The floors from front to back in every room are sloped and have bumps here and there. Right now there is old hard wood on top of diagonal 1x6 or 1x8 planks. They want to do hardwood throughout. What steps would i take to get the whole house level. I have done flooring but never on something this out of whack.
> 
> *There are currently no exterior wall frame.*
> 
> ...


Pictures help


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

